# DWC vegging



## solarz (Feb 3, 2009)

I have a considerably smaller veg area than my flower room.  I plan on running 6, 5 gal dwc buckets in 15 sqft.  I'm trying to figure out the best way for me to veg in the smaller area, that won't fit all 6 of my buckets. i was thinking of building a smaller 20 gal tub bubble system to use for vegging the clones for about 2-3 weeks before being put into flower.  Is this possible?  and if so, how hard would it be to transfer the plant/roots from a smaller net pot w/hydroton to a larger net pot (in individual buckets) in the flower room?  Thanks for any and all help.


----------



## willowgrow (Feb 3, 2009)

I actually did this on my current grow, and won't be doing it again.  I started the plants in a small DWC system, I used the small painters cups (i think they are a pint or two) and just had like 2" netcups  in them.  They very quickly outgrew those and I moved them into 5gal buckets with 6" netcups where they currently are finishing up.  The transfer was kinda stressful for both me and the ladies and I wouldn't really recommend doing it.  How big do you plan on letting them get before you move them to the flower room?  You could maybe try using 2 1/2 gal. buckets or even the Tupperware like you said, but I would deffinitly keep them in the same netcup through the whole process.


----------



## Tater (Feb 3, 2009)

I to tried placing a 2" net cup inside of a 4" net cup and the results were less than spectacular.  Instead of tranferings into bigger net cups, start in the bigger net cup and just move the whole thing into your buckets when you are ready.  Heck you could hand water them in a kitty litter tray if you had to for two weeks.


----------



## solarz (Feb 3, 2009)

tater,
so what you are saying is to put the cones into the net pots (that i'm going to finish the grow with) and hand water them for their 2-3 week veg time?  If you could, could you explain this a little more to me, b/c i'm unsure of how that will actually work using hydroton.  Would i have to water them multiple times a day, or do i wanter them once a day?  Do i drain the water runoff that's left in the pan they are sitting in?  See...so many questions...lol.  Thanks for the help though bro.

solarz


----------



## D.W.FAAMER (Feb 3, 2009)

y can't you use a 2 inch net cup all the way through the process,veg and flower,if your system is set up for it? roots grow out of pot anyways.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 3, 2009)

I have a similar situation.  I have a 2 x 4 veg space and a 3 x 6.5 flowering space.  I have a 10 gal res that I put up to 5 vegging plants at a time in 3" pots.  I check the roots every other day or so to make sure they are not getting entwined.  I cut a circle out of the bottom of my 6" pots that my 3" pots will fit into.  When they are ready to go into flowering and the 5 gal buckets, the 3" pots go into the 6" pots.  It looks like this:

Hey, kudos on your successful RO installation :aok:


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 3, 2009)

I am curently using no medium,,,well I use Neopreme inserts with my clones. Seems to work real well,,and very easy to change to bigger Neopreme insert if need be. The insert fits very snuggly into the opening I cut,, into the Lid that sets on the DWC bucket.


----------



## Tater (Feb 3, 2009)

Couple of good answers up there.  What I was mainly trying to get at is you don't want to have the roots all bunched up in the net cup.  Sorry didn't realize you were growing in hydroton, hand watering would be a bit impractical.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 4, 2009)

Tater said:
			
		

> Couple of good answers up there. What I was mainly trying to get at is you don't want to have the roots all bunched up in the net cup. Sorry didn't realize you were growing in hydroton, hand watering would be a bit impractical.


 
Thats what I like about the Neopreme,,there is nothing touching or holding back the roots in anyway. Very cool. The Neopreme is kinda like a hand holding the plant by the stalk.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 4, 2009)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> Thats what I like about the Neopreme,,there is nothing touching or holding back the roots in anyway. Very cool. The Neopreme is kinda like a hand holding the plant by the stalk.



I have used the neoprene collars for clones, too, and liked them.  But there is no way that I could ever get them to support a 4' plant.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 4, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I have used the neoprene collars for clones, too, and liked them. But there is no way that I could ever get them to support a 4' plant.


 
Yeah I kinda figured that. Im going to do some Lowryders next when Im done with this strain. Damndest thing I ever seen. A Sativa I manage to keep under 28". And thats the actual length of the stalk. I have both of them tied down to about 22". Its my 1st DWC,,we wil see how it goes. Those girls turned out good in soil.:hubba:


----------



## solarz (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks for all of the replies.  I have 4 1/2in pots i planned on making into net pots to use.  How big do my pots *have* to be?  Could i get by with using the 4 1/2 in pots to take them thru harvest??  Or should i get a bigger pots to use?  I noticed that a lot of people use 6 in net pots...but i've not seen them ANYWHERE...and i don't really want to wait on them to be ordered.

CowboyBudsky...where do you get your neoprene collars?  Or do you just use a swimming noodle and just cut that up?  Thanks

solarz


----------

